# Hollands gewässer eisfrei?



## Bassattack (16. Dezember 2009)

Guten abend an alle ,weiss einer von euch ob die gewässer in Holland eisfrei sind b.z.w.(Cranenweijer,Maas u.s.w.)?Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Bassattack (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Möchte am Freitag mal den esox jagen


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
die Maas friert nicht ein , da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.
Allerdings waren letzten winter die an die Maas angeschlossenen Seen gefroren.
Die sind zur Zeit aber eisfrei.
So sah es letzten Winter aus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bassattack (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hallo Udo ,vielen dank für die info da fällt mir gleich mal ein stein von der selle,hoffe das mich dieses weekend nicht so passiert.Gruss b:A.


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Es hat doch grad mal ein paar Tage ein bissel gefroren!! Bevor die Geschichte zufriert, müssen es ein paar Wochen um die 10 Grad sein!! 
Am Anfang diesen Jahres war alles dicht. 
Aber bei der Maas oder die Ijssel brauchst Du Dir nie Gedanken machen, alleine der Schiffsverkehr hält die Flüsse immer offen!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Es hat doch grad mal ein paar Tage ein bissel gefroren!! Bevor die Geschichte zufriert, müssen es ein paar Wochen um die 10 Grad sein!!
> !!



Sorry Timo aber das muss jetzt sein. Bei 10 Grad friert nix. DAs geht erst ab 0 Grad los mit dem Frieren. Bei -10 Grad frierts noch besser.

****duck und ganz schnell weg***

P.S. Sonntag sieht bescheiden aus. Also noch mal warten


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass das Jochen wieder nicht verstehen wird ;-)

Sonntag sieht super aus!! Wir greifen an


----------



## Udo561 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
in gut 4,5 Stunden bin ich wieder in NL an der Maas , dann kann ich einen genauen Lagebericht geben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Dann sach mal ..scheid


----------



## Udo561 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
die Maas und deren Seen sind eisfrei , kleinere Tümpel sind aber zugefroren.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Kark (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Ich hoffe es gibt noch einen Wetterumschwung die nächsten Tage. Ich wollte nochmal zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester an die Polder und die sind im Moment auf jeden Fall zu....#t

Ich das wird noch was....

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Udo561 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Morgen ,
so langsam wird es unangenehm , diese Nacht hatten wir hier am Leukermeer - 7,3 Grad .
Na ja , egal , da muss es noch um einiges kälter werden bis das die Maas zufriert .
Gruß Udo


----------



## totaler Spinner (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Die Maas friert zwar nicht so schnell zu, bei längerem strengem Frost, wie im letzten Winter, bilden sich aber Eisfelder vor den Schleusen und Staustufen. Dann kommt es vor das Eisschollen abbrechen und die Maas runtersausen. Das kann vor allem für kleinere Boote gefährlich werden. Nimmt das Treibeis zu wird der Wasserspiegel der Maas in kurzer Zeit um ca. 3m gesenkt, um die Schleusen und Staustufen vor Schäden zu bewaren. Dieses Jahr war es schon mal fast so weit, im letzten Augenblick setzte dann Tauwetter ein. Ich find es immer lustig wen dann Bootsbesitzer offiziell aufgefordert werden ihre Boote an Land zu bringen, oder in tieferes Wasser zu verlegen. Bei einer Eisdicke von ca. 15cm in den Häfen. #q
Sa und So gehen die Temperaturen noch mehr in den Keller, da könnten die Plassen schon zufrieren. Das ist aber von See zu See verschieden. Letzten Winter war der Oolerplas relativ Eisfrei wehrend die anderen Plassen dick vereist waren. 
Ich werde am So wider los zum Nachtangeln (ja, richtig gelesen, ihr Warmduscher), rechne zwar nicht mit Fisch, aber das hat was.

Hier gibt es Infos zur Befahrbarkeit der NL Wasserwege während der Winterperiode. Zu beachten ist das diese Infos für die Binnenschifffahrt gedacht sich und schon bei leichten Einschränkungen mit Treibeis zu rechnen ist.
Hier unter Ijs für die verschiedenen Regionen:

http://www.infocentrum-binnenwateren.nl/

oder:

http://teletekst.nos.nl/?725-01


----------



## marca (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Sonntag Nachtangeln??!!
Irgendwoher muss  Dein Name ja herkommen..........

Im Ernst;Respekt!


----------



## zanderzone (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

der war heute nicht nachtangeln ;-)


----------



## Udo561 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi Leute ,
ihr braucht überhaupt nicht losziehen , hier bei uns in Holland liegt so hoch Schnee wie noch nie.
Ich denke mal das man an einige Gewäaser, auch wenn diese noch Eisfrei sind,nicht mehr drankommt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Udo:----> STIMMT#6


----------



## Udo561 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
so siehts im Garten aus , an den Gewässer die nicht geschützt liegen ist es bestimmt noch schlimmer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Na heidewitka....das sieht ja nicht so aus, als ob Angeln noch Spaß bringen würde ;-)

Aber schöne Bilder und Eindrücke, die du uns hier vermittelst...weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich nicht fahren brauche =))


----------



## Udo561 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
im NL Radio gehen stündlich Warnmeldungen raus , man soll das Auto stehen lassen weil einige Straßen wegen Schneeverwehungen gesperrt sind und schneebehangene Äste abbrechen können und auf die Straßen stürzen könnten.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Man kann den Fischen ja auch mal ne Auszeit gönnen...werden ja von tausenden Menschen tagtäglich gejagt....ein bisschen Entspannung zur Weihnachtszeit sollte für diese Lebewesen auch drin sein =)))


----------



## Bassattack (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Der entzug wird schwer aber um so schöner wens wider los geht .


----------



## theundertaker (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Jep, das stimmt....aber während des kommenden Hochwassers machts dann auch wieder nicht sooooo viel Spaß...also mir nicht....ich warte einfach, bis das Wetter und das Wasser wieder angemessen ist und dann kann mans ja ma wieder probieren ;-))


----------



## Tim78 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Wollten heute am Loch "G" slippen ging voll in die Hose selbst mit dem leichten GFK boot hat unser Auto(AudiA3) mächtig mühe wieder hoch zukommen wären wir weiter bis ins Wasser gefahren wären wir ohne Hilfe da nicht mehr weg gekommen .
Natürlich haten wir weder Besen noch Saltz bei ,ein Fehler der uns nicht nochmal passiert.
Das Wasser ist da und in Giessbeck aber noch Eis frei:vik:
Also komm ich heute nicht, komm ich morgen wartet mal ab.


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Tim. mit nem weiß blauem Boot? Und wir dachten wir wären die beklopptesten. Aber nein da kam uns noch ein Auto entgegen.


----------



## zanderzone (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Wollten heute am Loch "G" slippen ging voll in die Hose selbst mit dem leichten GFK boot hat unser Auto(AudiA3) mächtig mühe wieder hoch zukommen wären wir weiter bis ins Wasser gefahren wären wir ohne Hilfe da nicht mehr weg gekommen .
> Natürlich haten wir weder Besen noch Saltz bei ,ein Fehler der uns nicht nochmal passiert.
> Das Wasser ist da und in Giessbeck aber noch Eis frei:vik:
> Also komm ich heute nicht, komm ich morgen wartet mal ab.



WOW!! Also bist Du uns entgegen gekommen?? Aber respekt, dass Du bei dem Wetters aufs Loch wolltest!!! Der Wind war der absolutet Wahnsinn!! Wir sind wieder abgehauen.. Angeln unmöglich!!


----------



## Tim78 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Weiß nicht ob ihr mich gesehen habt? Mein Kahn ist Weinrot -Weiß (im Profil zu sehen) oder wart ihr das mit dem "Buster"?
Ich mein das "Buster" wär noch rausgefahren;sagte mir ein Kollege heut ,der auch dort war.|bigeyes die hatten aber nen Geländewagen davor#6
Hätte ich nen Besen gehabt wär ich gefahren :qauf dem Loch geht das doch mit dem Wind wohl .
Zumindest war es nicht so kalt:m


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hallo Tim, als wir gefahren sind, kam uns ein Auto (Marke weiß ich nicht) mit nem blauweißem boot auf dem Trailer entgegen. Also waren noch mehr bekloppte unterwegs.


----------



## Tim78 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Mann nächstes mal müste man sich mindestens mal auf nen Kaffe treffen.Hätte man zumindest noch ein wenig Tratschen können über die komischen Holländer die alle so früh die Strassen verstopfen müssen


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Tim, ne einen Kaffee habe ich nie mit. Ist keine Toilette in der nähe. Hehehehe da muss ich dann immer hin.:vik::vik:

Und ja wenn in g nicht alle so drießig vor sich hin schauen würden, könnte man evtl mal ein Heißgetränk zusammen trinken.

Also wenn du nächstes mal das siehst:






das bin ich.


----------



## totaler Spinner (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> der war heute nicht nachtangeln ;-)


 
Stimmt, der war nicht Nachtangeln, das totale Weichei!|supergri
Nee, ich konnte wegen Autotechnischen Problemen nicht los. 
War aber schon paar mal zum Nachtansitz vom Ufer bei ca. -10 Grad. Nur halt nicht bei Schneetreiben. Kommt bei Gelegenheit aber auch ins Pogramm. Ich meine mit der richtigen Kleidung geht alles.


----------



## Udo561 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
ich habe gerade mit Holland telefoniert , zur Zeit +3 Grad und alles ist am tauen.
Dann dürfte Weihnachten einigen schönen Stunden am Wasser nichts mehr im Weg stehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Tim, ne einen Kaffee habe ich nie mit. Ist keine Toilette in der nähe. Hehehehe da muss ich dann immer hin.:vik::vik:
> 
> Und ja wenn in g nicht alle so drießig vor sich hin schauen würden, könnte man evtl mal ein Heißgetränk zusammen trinken.
> 
> ...




Werd die Augen offen halten weiß aber noch nicht wann ich das nächste mal los darf . Hoffe übermorgen zumindest morgens ein paar Stunden .Bitte, bitte lass das klappen sonst ........schlimmster Endzug!!!


----------



## theundertaker (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

*Spaß ein*

Endzug? Wasn das...is das n neues Modell der Deutschen Bahn? =))

*Spaß aus*

Wünsche euch allen frohe Festtage und einen juten Rutsch ins neue Jährchen...! ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> *Spaß ein*
> 
> Endzug? Wasn das...is das n neues Modell der Deutschen Bahn? =))
> 
> *Spaß aus*




Der war gut #6 :q :q :q




theundertaker schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen frohe Festtage und einen juten Rutsch ins neue Jährchen...! ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas




Ich wünsch Euch allen auch ein frohes und vor allem ruhiges Fest und ein tolles neues Jahr mit jeder Menge tollen Angelerlebnissen |wavey:

Und macht weiter so :m


----------



## theundertaker (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Siehste mal, ich kann auch nette und lustige Sachen schreiben ;-))

Jetzt erstmal bis 03.01. n Lenz schieben... =)


----------



## Udo561 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
wir lassen es auch ganz ruhig angehen , fahren am 1. Weihnachtstag hoch nach NL , bleiben wohl bis zum 03.01  , ich hoffe mal das es nicht mehr so kalt wird und die Gewässer Eisfrei bleiben.
Meinen ersten Hecht in 2010 möchte ich schließlich an Neujahr fangen ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
so , heute Nachmittag kann ich berichten wie es um die Gewässer , zumindest in der Region Limburg steht , wir machen uns jetzt auf den Weg nach NL .
Schönen Feiertag ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## hechtonaut (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

hallo
kann jemand über die gegend um arnheim (rhederlaag) sowie maasbommel und das gooimeer berichten. morgen solls auch losgehen. sind wenigstes die slipstellen einigermaßen frei?????


----------



## BSZocher (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*



hechtonaut schrieb:


> ... sind wenigstes die slipstellen einigermaßen frei?????



Die sind als erstes "zu"...... wenigstens die letzten 5 Meter bis zum Wasser.
Sack Sand/Salz sollte dabei sein.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
die Maas und deren angeschlossenen Seen sind eisfrei , kleinere Tümpel sind aber noch gefroren.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Udo561 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
die Häfen sind auch wieder eisfrei , die waren gestern zum Teil noch gefroren.
Tümpel tauen so langsam auch wieder auf , da passiert bis heute Nachmittag noch so einiges , die Sonne scheint und wir haben angenehme +4 Grad.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Und es geht noch besser !
Heiligabend morgens um 7.ooUhr Auto sammt Trailer mit Boot fast versenkt( Die slipe war immer noch glatt) .Das Boot ins Wasser und wie soll es anders sein ;Motor eingefroren kein Kühlstrahl also erst mal auftauen lassen .Dann mit dem Gfk boot durch 1-2cm dickes Eis bis in die Hauptströmmung, um zum See zu gelangen .Am See ging dann bis 10.00 Uhr mal gar nichts . Dann stellten sich erst mal 2 kleine Zander ein,schon mal besser als nichts dachte ich als der erste richtige Biss kamm...Zander 70cm . Zum Abschluß dann noch ein 90cm Zander Tag gerettet dachte ich,  im Hafen war das Eis noch dicker geworden fast kein durchkommen mehr ich hab für 600m fast 1std gebraucht . Zumindest konnte man jetzt einigermaßen slipen .


----------



## Udo561 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi Tim,
Glückwunsch zum Zander , ein 90 cm ist doch schon mal ein ordendlicher Brocken.
Sei froh das du überhaupt noch aufs Wasser gekommen bist .
Hier bei uns wird der Campingplatz umgebaut und ich kann die Slippe auf Grund von Umbauarbeiten nicht benutzen.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Zanderangler1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Ich weiss wem das Buster mit 60PS Mercury gehört  und einen "Range Rover"davor hat, kommt aus Gescher und ist Sportwart beim ASV Gescher. Ich war schon so bekloppt und bin bei solchen Bedingungen mit Schneegestöbere mit dem Bellyboot aufem Loch gewesen. Werde aber demnächst wohl öfters mal aufem Loch in D sein mit dem Belly. Ist auch weniger tief und gesünder für die Zanders.


----------



## Udo561 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
hier in NL sind sie kleineren Seen die keinen Zugang zur Maas haben  teilweise gefroren.
Die Maas ist weiterhin Eisfrei , führt allerdings leichtes Hochwasser , das wäre nicht weiter schlimm , aber es wird jede Menge Dreck mitgespült.
Die nächsten Tage soll es wieder kälter werden , hier im Raum Venlo bis - 6 Grad.
Leider sehen die meisten kleinen Gewässer so aus.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## totaler Spinner (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Nach der jetzigen Wetterlage bekommen wir wohl eine länger anhaltende Frostperiode. Ich gehe mal davon aus das bis zum nächsten Wochenende fast alle Plassen zugefroren sind. 
Aber dank der französischen / belgischen Großindustrie und den Heizkraftwerken bleibt uns noch die Maas.:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
so , das wars denn erstmal , die großen Seen sind größtenteils auch zu.
Hier mal aktuelle Bilder vom Leukermeer :q
Schöne Grüße vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## theundertaker (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Die kleinen Kanäle sind dann ja auf jeden Fall zu....vor allem, wenn se nur ca. 6 Meter breit sind ;-) Schade auch...

Ich lasse den Fischen noch n bissl Ruhe...kommt ja demnächst auch noch das dicke Hochwasser des Schmelzwassers dazu....bringt wahrscheinlich wenig Spaß...

Aber schon krass, wie locker der große See mal zufriert...

Gruß
Thomas, der PF'ler =))


----------



## Udo561 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
ja , gestern Abend waren wir da noch spazieren und haben Enten gefüttert :q
Heute dann ein Bild des Schreckens , denke mal es wird so die nächsten Tage auch bleiben , Nachts sind bis -8 Grad gemeldet .

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Joa, wird sich wohl erstmal nix verändern...aber ne kleine Auszeit schadet ja nicht ;-)) Auch wenn ichs kaum erwarten kann, wieder paar nette Fische zu überlisten. Von mir aus warte ich aber auch noch paar Wochen...

Du hasts natürlich gut, weil du direkt am Wasser verkehrst ;-) Da kann man sich schneller n Bild über die Lage einholen...ich bin dafür zu weit wech...

Stell du aber ruhig weiter Bilder rein, dann weiß ich wenigstens, wies da drüben grad aussieht XD

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
kommt mal nicht auf die Idee nach Holland zu fahren , diese Nacht hat es 15 cm Neuschnee gegeben , hier im Bereich Well/Arcen ist kein durchkommen mehr.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## malabu (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Moin,

sieht bei uns in Kamp-Lintfort / Moers nicht anders aus.
Chaos pur.... !!! ;-)
Ich denke mal, das Bootsangeln in den nächsten zwei Wochen hat sich wohl erledigt. 
Die Wetterprognose : Bis Mitte des Monats alles Weiß

Gruß

Malabu


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Morgen,
so siehts aktuell aus ,
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
hier noch ein paar Schneebilder vom Leukermeer, 
gerade aufgenommen.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## totaler Spinner (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Die Plassen um Roermond sind noch vollkommen eisfrei, nur kleine Tümpel sind gefroren. Die Maas hat gut Strömung, der Pegel ist aber letzte Nacht um fast einen halben Meter gefallen. War gestern Nacht auch angeln, auf den ersten Fisch im neuen Jahrzehnt muss ich aber noch warten.:c


----------



## theundertaker (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hmm...bei dem Wetter rausgequält und dann nix gefangen...doppelt ärgerlich, aber tapfer ;-)) Der erste Fisch kommt bestimmt bald...
Ich kanns kaum erwarten, wieder n Fischchen zu landen...aber bestelle grade mal ganz locker den Vispas und warte dann mal, bis die was schicken...solange geb ich mir noch ne Auszeit...man muss es ja nicht überstürzen ;-)

Allen, die die Gegend um Roermond schon wieder unsicher machen viel Glück ;-) und ich möchte natürlich Bilder vom ersten Fisch sehen XD

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
sieht eh schlecht aus für die nächsten Tage , Dauerfrost und Schneefälle sind angesagt.
Selbst tagsüber sollen sich die Temperaturen im Minusbereich bewegen , da ist für mich erst mal ne Pause angesagt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minden (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

********..ich wollte diese Woche gleich mal meinen ersten NL Trip starten):


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
na ja , die Maas selber friert nicht zu und einige große ( tiefe ) Seen sind auch noch frei , man(n) muss sich nur trauen ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## totaler Spinner (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Hmm...bei dem Wetter rausgequält und dann nix gefangen...doppelt ärgerlich, aber tapfer ;-)) Der erste Fisch kommt bestimmt bald...


 
Nix rausgequält, das war einfach nur herrlich, und mit Fisch rechne ich im Winter eh nicht. 
Hier noch paar Bilder vom We.


----------



## totaler Spinner (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

und noch paar


----------



## theundertaker (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

ach da hingst du überall ab ;-) sieht aber schneeig aus...ich kenns nur mit normaler farbgebung...is ja ordentlich sprudel am wehr ;-)


----------



## totaler Spinner (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Das war meine Spinntour am So, Sa-Nacht war ich nur in der Nähe von Roermond. Am Wehr war es schon heftig, auch die Geräuschkulisse, obwohl nur leichtes Hochwasser war. Da waren auch Arbeiter vom Rijkswaterstaat zugange. Zuerst hab ich gedacht die hätten Ohrwärmer an, die Weicheier, aber das war Gehörschutz. Die Zufahrten zu den Wehren sind in den letzten Jahren zwar besser durch Eisentrossen und Bojen abgesichert worden, aber es kann sich wohl jeder ausmalen was passiert wen ein Boot drüberschlüpft. Beim letzten Frühjahrshochwasser waren die mittleren Stauklappen vom Wehr vollständig runtergefahren, das war auch sehr eindrucksvoll.


----------



## Tim78 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Und es gibt doch noch freie Slipen in NL.|supergri|supergri|supergri
Waren heut noch drausen und haben 7 Zander mit zwei man gefangen .
Wir hatten Hochwasser car.2,5m über normal was den Zandern das Maul verschloß, zumindestens den großen es waren 5stk untermaßig die anderen knap 60cm .


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Und es gibt doch noch freie Slipen in NL.|supergri|supergri|supergri
> Waren heut noch drausen und haben 7 Zander mit zwei man gefangen .
> .



Uiiiiii, da sage ich doch mal Daumen hoch. Da hat doch noch einer Urlaub bekommen diese Woche.#h#h

Ich könnte auch schon wieder Zandern. Muss mich aber bestimmt bis zum 25ten gedulden. Dann mal schauen wie das Wetter ist, Wind technisch und so#6.


----------



## Tim78 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Du tust mir RICHTIG LEID ........
Ja mit dem Urlaub das war spontan mein Chef hatte noch keine Tour am stehen morgen muß ich aber auch schon wieder(Leider ).
Wo es doch Momentan einigernaßen gut läuft...:c


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
bei uns siehts z.Z. leider so aus #q
Die Maas ist Eisfrei , aber für die Wege ans Wasser könnte man gut ein 4x4 Fahrzeug gebrauchen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
keine Änderung in Sicht , die Seen sind immer noch zu und Neuschnee hat es auch gegeben.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## theundertaker (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hey...

wie siehts denn im Nachbarländle mit dem Eis aus...tauen die Seen langsam wieder auf oder alles noch gut mit Eis bedeckt?

Gruß


----------



## micha1581 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Gute Frage....
Vom Udo hat man auch schon länger nichts gelesen. Der ist bestimmt in Schnee und Eis versunken;+


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
ich lebe noch 
Aber z.Z. bin ich frustriert , Leukermeer ist zum größten Teil noch gefroren und ich bekomme mein Boot nicht ins Wasser.
Wanssumer Ven ist auch komplett gefroren und da ich gesundheitsbedingt nicht so gut zu Fuß bin kann ich nirgends meinem zweitliebsten Hobby nachgehen 
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
ich war gerade nochmal am Vereinsgewässer ,alle 3 Weiher immer noch völlig gefroren.
Größere Gewässer die mit der Maas verbunden sind können teilweise beangelt werden.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
falls jemand morgen nach Holland zum angeln möchte , im Moment regnet es hier und die Strassen sind spiegelglatt.
Zumindest die Nebenstrassen sind zur Zeit unbefahrbar , eine feine dünne Eisschicht über die komplette Strasse.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Ich fahre erst los, wenn du berichtest, dass die Vereinsseen bei euch wieder offen sind ;-)) Dann ist auch der Kanal wieder auf, wo ich hinfahre...der fließt nämlich fast nicht...

Danke für deinen stetigen Infos und "Beweisfotos" ;-)

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi Thomas,
ist kein Problem , bin hier ja direkt am Wasser #6
Leukermeer ist zum Teil wieder frei , der Hafen in Wanssum auch .
Aber es angelt sich nicht so toll wenn du im Fließgewässer andauernt Eisschollen hast die zwischen der Schnur treiben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Ich komm demnächst ma hoch zu dir und da fahr ich mit deinem Bötchen mit, da kannste mir mal zeigen, wie man richtig vom Boot angelt...dann kann ich das eventuell an meine Kollegas weitergeben  N paar Tipps könnten wir noch gebrauchen =)


----------



## Udo561 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi Thomas,
das angeln vom Boot ist nicht schwer , die Fische jetzt zu finden stellt im Moment eine Herausforderung da 
Gruß Udo


----------



## kspr (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Super Wetterberichte Udo, weiter so. Erst wenn ich wieder Wasser unter dem Eis sehe gehts wieder ab nach Stavoren/Lemmer 


lg
kspr


----------



## micha1581 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

moin,

weiß jemand wie es zur Zeit in und um Roermond aussieht?
wollte am Wochenende mal los.

vg micha


----------



## Udo561 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
laut einen Kollegen sind die großen Seen alle frei .
Bis zum Wochenende wird wohl alles wieder komplett frei sein .
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.                                                    das ist meine Hoffnung. die Temperaturen sollen ja kaum noch unter 0 Grad fallen. 

vg


----------



## Udo561 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi Micha,
ja , taut ja immer weiter ,  in den nächsten Tagen und Nächten sind für Venlo Temperaturen im Plusbereich gemeldet.
Gruß Udo


----------



## totaler Spinner (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Ab Montag gehen die Temperaturen wieder tief in den Keller. Je nach dem wie lang die Frostperiode anhält werden die Plassen wohl wieder zufrieren.


----------



## theundertaker (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Is mir egal, ob die Seen nächste Woche wieder frieren XDXD Ich bin am Sonntag unterwegs und werde hoffentlich den ersten schönen Fisch landen können ;-)

Wünsche allen, die es am We auch mal wieder versuchen, viel Erfolg und ein dickes Petri Heil...

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
viel Glück , kommendes Wochenende wird ideal sein , Eis ist weg und bei +5 Grad lässt es sich aushalten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Jep...wird schön werden denk ich mal...mir reichts schon, wenn n kleinerer Hecht beißt, wenigstens Fisch ;-)


----------



## micha1581 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

wünsche euch auch allen ein dickes Petri!
vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
vg micha


----------



## Udo561 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
heute wars tagsüber hier am Jeukermeer um die +5 Grad und das Leukermeer ist wieder komplett Eisfrei , kleinere Weiher sind allerdings immer noch gefroren.
Aber bis zum Wochenende sollten die auch wieder beangelbar sein , die nächsten Tage solls nicht in den Minusbereich gehen , ganz anders als in Ostdeutschland |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

ich hab gerade gehört das die Slippen in und um Roermond noch alle dicht sind. weiß einer von euch was oder war zufällig heute jemand da?

vg micha


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hallo an alle. Stimmt das mit den Slippen? Ich wollte morgen früh um ca. 09:00 Uhr nach Oolderhuiske zum Slippen? weiß da jemand was? Bitte, brauche dringend Info.

Vielen Dank.


ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## Udo561 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
sorry , nicht mein Fahrgebiet , aber vielleicht kann man ja am CP nachfragen.
Gruß Udo
Oolderhuuske 1 	  	   	   6041 TR Roermond
  	   Niederlande
  	   	  	   +31 (0)475-588686


----------



## Hotspot (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hallo 

Slippe ist offen 
Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr 
Die Slippe war in der Woche nicht vereist.


----------



## Flo66 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Nach Holland möchte ich auch mal zum Angeln.:q


----------



## Udo561 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Wo liegt dein Problem Flo ?
Besorgt dir einen Vispas und los gehts , hier in Holland gibt es viele Gewässer die so ziemlich alle Fischarten beherbergen.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## totaler Spinner (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Zuidplas und Noordplas sind eisfrei, nur im hinteren Becken bei De Weerd ist eine dünne Eisschicht. Das kann sich aber die Tage bei Dauerfrost bis zu -8 Grad bei längeren Aufklaren ändern.
An der Maas sind Pegel und Strömung relativ normal.


----------



## theundertaker (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Ich war heute auch in Holland unterwegs...viele Gewässer sind wieder aufgetaut...einige Seen sind aber auch noch an n paar Stellen zugefroren...aber Wasser findet man auf jeden Fall...leider hatte ich heute an nem Kanal nur n ca. 70er Hecht vor den Füßen...den Wobbler wollte er dann trotz aufgerissenem Maul doch nicht inhalieren ;-) Naja...hat er Glück gehabt und ich wenigstens Fisch gesehen ^^

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ZanderCatcher2007 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi @ all.

Ich war am vergangenen Sonntag auch auf der Maas und den Plaasen unterwegs. Konnte einen 62er Hecht beim Schleppen erwischen. Da mein Echolot noch nicht eingebaut ist war mit Vertikal leider noch nichts aber nächste Woche ist es drauf!!:vik:


Grüße

ZanderCatcher2007


----------



## Udo561 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
hört sich doch gut an , Glückwunsch , zumindest mal wieder Fisch #6
Mit Echolot wird noch einiges mehr gehen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Nehmt mich mit, nehmt mich mit XDXD Will auch mal live sehen, wie jemand beim Vertikalen nen Zandrino verhaftet ;-) Dann weiß ich wenigstens, wie's funzt ;-)


----------



## BSZocher (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ....Will auch mal live sehen, wie jemand beim Vertikalen nen Zandrino verhaftet ;-) ....



Ist doch kein Problem......
...Gewässer kennst du....
...einfach am WE hinfahren.....
...geh an's Ufer und wenn du Boote siehst.....
...Fernglas raus und den Jungs beim Drillen zusehen.... 


Ironie aus  #h


----------



## Udo561 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Bist böse |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Bist böse |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> Gruß Udo



Schäm ich ja auch schon....


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Ich fands gut =)) Ich werds mal so versuchen =)

Hol ich mir halt n netten Hecht am We ;-)


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
so , bin eben mal so ne Runde gefahren , Schnee liegt nirgends mehr , große Seen und die Maas sind komplett Eisfrei.
Kleinere Tümpel sind nur zum Teil noch gefroren , angeln ist fast überall wieder möglich , zumindest in NL , in Nord und Ostdeutschland siehts ja grausam aus.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## seadevil (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hallo Udo, 

habe mein Boot am letzten Steg im Sportboothafen am Leukermeer liegen.
Wie sieht es denn dort aktuell aus mit Eis ? Anfang März wollen wir das erste mal los dieses Jahr zum Trolling an die Ostsee. Wäre echt mehr als blöd, wenn das Boot dann noch im Eis fest liegen würde. :c

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi Frank ,
kannst raus , das komplette Leukermeer ist eisfrei .
Der  Sportboothafen war letzte Woche teilweise zugefroren aber
Anfang März brauchst du du doch keine Bedenken mehr zu haben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## seadevil (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hallo Udo,

super, danke für die Info. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Gruß

Frank  #h


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi Frank,
kein Thema , bin ja jetzt im Winter meist von Donnerstag-Sonntag hier am Leukermeer, kann dir bei Bedarf immer eine Info geben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
Eisfrei ja , aber heute liegt hier in NL  verdammt viel Schnee , Unmengen von Schnee.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## MKS (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Guten morgen zusammen.....

Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen...wir planen am 24.02 in den Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden zu fahen....Nur die Frage ist wird das eis bisdahin weg sein...Vielleicht kann mir ja der eine oder andere hier was dazu sagen...wie es im moment dort aussieht....sind zwar noch 2 Wochen hin....aber vielleicht gibts ja Tendenzen wie sich das Wetter dort entwickeln soll----

Vielen Dank schon mal....

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
wenn ich das Wetter für die nächsten 14 Tage genau voraussagen könnte wäre ich Millionär, ach Millionär , dann gehörte mir die halbe Welt :q

Sieht im Moment nicht gut aus , die Polder sind alle zu , selbst größere Seen die nicht mit einem Fließgewässer verbunden sind haben noch eine Eisdecke.
Der  Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden wirbt ja damit das man da im Winter herrlich Schlittschuhlaufen kann |supergri
Und laut Wetterbericht solls zumindest die nächsten 10 Tage kalt bleiben .
Schau mal ob du im Web irgendwo ne Webcam findest , das könnte dir zumindest für den Moment weiterhelfen.
Gruß Udo
wenn ich heute Abend in NL bin rufe ich mal einen Kumpel an , der hat da ein Ferienhaus.


----------



## MKS (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hallo Udo.....

Vielen Dank für deine kleine Einschätzung#6

Wenn du mehr weißt von deinem kollegen lass es mich bitte lesen ;-)

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi Marcel,
so , habe angerufen , es sind alle Polder und auch die Seen gefroren , Eis ist ca. 15-20 cm dick
Das dauert nach der Einschätzung von meinem Kumpel wenn es denn wärmer werden sollte bestimmt 3 Wochen bis das Eis weg ist.
Habe auch zur Sicherheit direkt im Park angerufen die bestätigten seine Aussage , die nächsten 3 Wochen geht zumindest nichts.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MKS (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Dann können wir unseren Trip wohl vergessen..... Aber vielelicht wirds ja ab nächster woche warum und es gibt Regen dann könnte es schneller gehen...#6


Werden es nochmal nen bissel Beobachten...buchen können wir auhc ganz kurzfristig wurde uns gesagt

Also dank dir nochmal Udo....

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Bitte , bitte , gerne geschehen ,
ist ja der Sinn eines Forums,
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Is schon n netter, der Udo =))

P.S.: Auch wenn wir uns nich persönlich kennen


----------



## Udo561 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
zu meiner Verwunderung habe ich gerade feststellen müssen das , das Leukermeer schon wieder zu ist , nicht überall , aber eben vorwiegend mit Eis bedeckt.
Hier in NL sind es auch gut 2 Grad kälter als in Köln , als wir eben ankamen hatten wir - 5,1 Grad .
Gruß Udo


----------



## totaler Spinner (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Nicht verzweifeln Jungens, es ist Winter und es ist auch gut so das sich dieser auch so verhält. Und wen ihr nicht mehr soviel übers Wetter meckert verspreche ich euch für den nächsten Monat Temperaturen bis zu 20 Grad.:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
ist schon zum verzweifeln , mein Vereinsgewässer ist immer noch nicht eisfrei , jetzt schon 4 Wochen mit einer Eisdecke belegt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
diese Nacht gab es dann mal wieder Schnee , hier bei uns liegen gut 5-7 cm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Durch dich immer informiert...=))

Der "udo'sche Wetterdienst" ist einfach klasse =)


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Ja toll,
ich gerne mal wieder etwas anderes schreiben.

Herrlich blauer Himmel , Sonnenschein und früh morgens um 6 Uhr schon angenehme 15 Grad :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Kann ich mir vorstellen...ich hab hier in Köln auch nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich heute morgen um 6 Uhr das Haus verlassen habe...durfte mal wieder das Auto abkehren....nervt echt langsam n bissl...so ne chillige Runde angeln, ohne sich den A**** dabei abzufrieren, wäre schon mal wieder lustig...aber naja..jetzt warte ich erstmal wieder n bissl...

Die Seen bei dir werden wohl auch noch ne gute Zeit brauchen, um aufzutauen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Ja , die kleineren Seen, Tümpel und Weiher sind alle gefroren .
Leukermeer ist teilweise gefroren , so langsam sollte es reichen, 
geht doch nichts über den Sommer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Och naja....so gaaaaaanz heiß mag ichs auch nicht...obwohl die Abende mit 20-25 Grad ganz lustig fürs Nachtangeln sind...schön im T-Shirt hinpflanzen und die Ruhe genießen ^^


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
es schneit und schneit , jetzt liegen schon gute 10 cm und das Leukermeer vereist auch immer weiter .
Rund um die Stege ist schon wieder alles zu.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MKS (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Das macht alles keinen Mut was du schreibst...aber danke für deinen informationsfluss Udo.....Wobe der Tümel gar nciht so schlecht aussieht....und die eisschicht nicht dick wirkt....

Traurig dieser Winter war seit November nciht mehr richtig fischen :-(


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*



MKS schrieb:


> Udo.....Wobei der Tümel gar nciht so schlecht aussieht....und die eisschicht nicht dick wirkt....



Heute siehts da leider schon wieder anders aus , komplett zugefroren und zusätzlich mit einer Schneedecke bedeckt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## dauertest (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Ahnung wie es mit Eis auf den Gewässern (Baggerseen) um Lathum (Ijssel) oder Cuijk (Maas) ausschaut? Wie ist das aktuelle Wetter in NL bzw. Aussichten fürs WE?
Ich möchte am Wochenende das erste mal los für dieses Jahr und möchte nicht um sonst gefahren sein (hab ca. 300km Anreise).

MfG


----------



## Udo561 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
ich fahre heute Nachmittag wieder nach NL , schau mich dann mal um , ich befürchte aber das die kleineren Seen noch zu sind.
 Letzte Woche hatte man ja je nach Tag von eisfrei über teilweise eisfrei bis komplett eisfrei alles dabei.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Weiß jemand ob das Gooimeer offen ist?


----------



## Udo561 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi,
hier bei mir ist alles am tauen , selbst die kleineren Gewässer sind teilweise schon wieder eisfrei.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MKS (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

@Udo....kannste auch was zu den Poldern sagen...so nen bissel Hoffnung besteht ja noch :m

Hast doch da direkt nen kumpel sitzen.....am montag sagten sie mir im BUPA das es wohl schlecht aussieht#d
Und wir haben es auch zu 95% abgehakt.......

aber vielleicht gibt ja nun wieder neue Erkenntnisse die du mit uns teilen möchtest#6

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Hi Marcel,
ich rufe gegen 10 Uhr mal an , schreib dir dann hier wie es aussieht.

Hi Marcel ,
die Polder sind noch alle mit einer dicken Eisschicht bedeckt , auf der jetzt aber Wasser steht , jetzt kann man da weder angeln noch Schlittschuhlaufen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MKS (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hollands gewässer eisfrei?*

Danke für die Info......

Grüße und nen schönes WE


----------

